# Does anyone know WTF this symbol/image means?



## Thorne (May 16, 2014)

Got this as a donation for HnH. I want to list it on an auction but I have no idea What the heck it is, what it means, etc. 

If you know please tell me.


----------



## West (May 16, 2014)

Something to do with green anarchism maybe?? No idea


----------



## Thorne (May 16, 2014)

See, told y'all I had some weird donations.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

American Ecology Movement flag
http://www.loeser.us/flags/protest.html

What do I win?


----------



## Thorne (May 16, 2014)

You are such a fountain of knowledge mmmmmmmichael . Thank you. You win a big digital hug....

Thanks a bunch


----------



## West (May 16, 2014)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmichael is a damn good wingman to have.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

Hugs are absolutely awesome, thank you!


I didn't know what it was until I googled it. It took me a couple tries before I got it right. 

The winning search:

Green us flag images


----------



## Thorne (May 16, 2014)

I was looking on ebay, and I found a vintage *American Ecology Movement tie clip going for $44.00, and a reproduction poster for like $8. 

What should I put on it? With free shipping. Any ideas? It looks old so it is probably original. *


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

What have AEM items sold for recently? A lot of people collect patches.
I think you should get at least $10 (u pay freight). Maybe put $14 make or offer? Try to settle at $12, let it go at $10 if you have to. 

When people buy from you do they know where the cash is going?


----------



## Thorne (May 17, 2014)

Yes. I explain how these items are donations and that all proceeds (less paypal, ebay, et al fees) go to the HnH Project and then I explain about the care packages, a short blurb about the associated Thesis research and an offer to contact me w/ any further questions or concerns they may have.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 17, 2014)

Mentioning those things should help a lot.
Not sure how hot patches are on ebay, but vintage, subculture, unused are plusses. I'm sure it is uncommon.


----------



## Thorne (May 17, 2014)

Okay. I am going to go list it now and see what happens.


----------

